# Come from far away



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

I want to teach my dog to run to me and sit when I say come. What’s the best way to do this. I was thinking buying a 50ft leash and using his prong collar In order to give corrections from far and also use treats when he does it the way I want him to. Is this a good strategy. Thanks.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Ditch the prong when training the recall. Your dog coming back to you should be taught all motivationally at first. With distance recall, instead of using corrections you need to think through the exercises and what motivates him. 

With my guy, he was hot and Luke warm with distance recall so I used more distance where he became uncomfortable with the amount of space between us. I would keep walking and when he caught up to me, we had a party. I did this a lot and it was fun for both of us. I also had to change the recall command a bit because sometimes he would just stand there. “Forward” was my go to if I thought “come” wasn’t going to do it for him. 

This was just how we got over the recall issue but I’m not a trainer there are better ways. But ditch the prong


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Like Heartandsoul said, coming to you should always be a fun wonderful experience. Put a long line on him,call him,then make yourself the most fun exciting thing ever and he'll come running to see what the big deal is. If he gets distracted by something keep him coming with the line.Big reward! Don't worry about the sit yet,you can add that later.


----------



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

So I should call him and then start tugging the line and reeling it in? Also,I live on a rainwater canal were there’s a long grassy path that I walk him on. When walking on the street, I always have him in heel. But when walking on the grassy path, I like to have him walking loose on the leash. Would it be a good idea to walk him with the long leash there so he could be far from me and I still have control of him and could practice come.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Yup. Use you long line but set him up for success. So don’t call him while he is in the middle of sniffing some delectable odor that he is into. Wait til he looks up towards you, then call and back up making encouraging noises (just don’t repeat the command...ever) also don’t start so far away that you know he will get distracted. Keep it at a distance that you are sure he can reach you with as little help from the line as possible.


----------



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

Heartandsoul said:


> Yup. Use you long line but set him up for success. So don’t call him while he is in the middle of sniffing some delectable odor that he is into. Wait til he looks up towards you, then call and back up making encouraging noises (just don’t repeat the command...ever) also don’t start so far away that you know he will get distracted. Keep it at a distance that you are sure he can reach you with as little help from the line as possible.


Sounds good, just bought a 50 ft leash. Also, I don’t know if I mentioned this but he’s not a little puppy he’s about 8 months now. Are you sure treats will be enough to get his attention?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> Sounds good, just bought a 50 ft leash. Also, I don’t know if I mentioned this but he’s not a little puppy he’s about 8 months now. Are you sure treats will be enough to get his attention?


Depends if he's food motivated. I have never used treats for a come command, you don't need to if he doesn't work for food. It can be a tug, a ball or just because you're exciting and he loves the **** out of you


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Does he know and comply with "come" when you feed him or take him outside? Does he like to play fetch at all? Have you taught him the steps you want at close range (the run to me and sit)? If not start there, with little or no distractions at all. Then gradually increase the distance and distractions. 

From my perspective, corrections should never be used for recall (and most other basic training). Think of it more as guidance, it should not take much leash pressure for your pup to get the hint that compliance is mandatory. Then when he gets to you make a big deal of it. Really show him how awesome he is! Then practice, practice, practice!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I started my recall by ‘cookie toss recalls’ which is a great, fun way to make recall awesome to your dog. 
Call the dog, when they turn to come back, toss the treat between your legs, give your positive marker and a ‘get it’ or ‘find it’ and then run in the opposite direction and repeat. Start close and then make it farther away. It’s a game. Can they recall faster than you can run? No ... they are faster. 

I would not include a sit until you have the recall in an awesome place. Even then I wouldn’t truly, every day train the sit. That might make the recall boring to them. 

Running towards your person=awesome 
Sitting in front of your person=not awesome. 

I would be very hesitant to apply negatives to a recall until they really understand what is expected. Coming back to you should be the best thing ever.


----------



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

CeraDean said:


> I started my recall by ‘cookie toss recalls’ which is a great, fun way to make recall awesome to your dog.
> Call the dog, when they turn to come back, toss the treat between your legs, give your positive marker and a ‘get it’ or ‘find it’ and then run in the opposite direction and repeat. Start close and then make it farther away. It’s a game. Can they recall faster than you can run? No ... they are faster.
> 
> I would not include a sit until you have the recall in an awesome place. Even then I wouldn’t truly, every day train the sit. That might make the recall boring to them.
> ...


Great idea, I’ll for sure do that game with him. What do you recommend I do when practicing sit,down, and stay from far away. He knows all of these commands off leash from far however sometimes he won’t listen and I’ll have to call his name and say the command/hand gesture multiple times until he does it. Do you have any recommendations for how I should reward/ correct him when practicing these commands?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would teach the dog sit using luring first. Then I would give the command for recall in an exciting voice, lowering down with the lure and backing up. As the dog reaches me, I would raise the lure to get the dog into a sit. You can feel the dog in and use leash pressure to teach the sit. That is a more “old school” method.


----------



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sounds good


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> Sounds good


If he already knows sit, then you can move to the next part. I gave a basic description of how I teach it.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> Great idea, I’ll for sure do that game with him. What do you recommend I do when practicing sit,down, and stay from far away. He knows all of these commands off leash from far however sometimes he won’t listen and I’ll have to call his name and say the command/hand gesture multiple times until he does it. Do you have any recommendations for how I should reward/ correct him when practicing these commands?


One thing I can think to say is to reward him at the spot he does the long down/sit. So if he long downs either walk to him and reward or throw to him. Or already have a toy there for the reward. So what I would not want to do is chain a long down with a recall, etc. the long down is the terminal and gets a reward. 
So for example: I fake throw the ball, he runs that direction, I tell him to down, he turns around and downs because he knows that’s the only way I’ll throw the ball. Then I vary the time I expect him to stay in the down. 

If he’s not listening to a command from far away, I would go back to working the command closer to him. Maybe with him worked up into a higher state. 

Lots of good handlers on this thread and honestly, I’m just sharing things better handlers than me have told me. Lots of good suggestions here 👍


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> Great idea, I’ll for sure do that game with him. What do you recommend I do when practicing sit,down, and stay from far away. He knows all of these commands off leash from far however sometimes he won’t listen and I’ll have to call his name and say the command/hand gesture multiple times until he does it. Do you have any recommendations for how I should reward/ correct him when practicing these commands?


Practice with your dog closer to you and gradually work on longer distance.Don't repeat commands.As we all keep repeating, think about how best to capture your dog's attention and desire to engage with you.Being fun,exciting, rewarding, and he will be eager to do as you ask.Tail wagging, tongue out,what's next boss!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

There's a book for that.









Total Recall - Pippa Mattinson


We have all had that sinking feeling. You call your dog, you know he has heard you, and he totally ignores you. If your dog won’t come back when you call him, you are not alone! Recall problems are extremely common and can be very distressing. Total Recall, is a complete reward based recall...



pippamattinson.com


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I always back chain the recall. I start with finished result dog sitting straight in front ending with the dog far away in a sit or down.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> So I should call him and then start tugging the line and reeling it in? Also,I live on a rainwater canal were there’s a long grassy path that I walk him on. When walking on the street, I always have him in heel. But when walking on the grassy path, I like to have him walking loose on the leash. Would it be a good idea to walk him with the long leash there so he could be far from me and I still have control of him and could practice come.


It’s ok and encouraged to have fun with your dog both during training and not. It can’t be all corrections, it just does not work. You state above that your dog is always in a heel position. Is this a figure of speech or does your dog get time to sniff and explore surroundings freely?
I myself would take a step back from training and have some fun while taking the time to develop a relationship. Without a relationship, there is no trust or bond, this in itself can making any and all training really hard for the both of you.
Work on recall in the house for now, put the long line and pinch collar away. Call your dog sporadically inside and reward with verbal, treat or toy. It doesn’t take long for them to learn “puppy here” means good things. I think you mean well and I applaud you looking for direction from experienced people. One step at a time regardless of age.

enjoy your dog


----------

